# tail ligament for goats in labor? need some quick advice.



## mdavenport121 (May 17, 2012)

I posted last night that I thought my girl was closer than I expected. I just went out and I noticed her tail looked differently. I can wrap my finger around her tail, my other goat I cannot. How close are the goats when their ligament stretches? Will it be a few hours?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 17, 2012)

Ligaments feel like guitar strings when normal. When not they dissapear or seem loose. WHen you can wrap your hand around your tail that means TONIGHT. 

Good luck!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 17, 2012)

TONIGHT???    WOW.


----------



## mdavenport121 (May 17, 2012)

In the top picture you can see I wrapped my fingers around the tail. The only thing between my two fingers was hide. Should I seperate her from my other goats?


----------



## crazyland (May 17, 2012)

Yay! Can't wait to see pictures in the morning!
Go ahead and seperate her.


----------



## mdavenport121 (May 17, 2012)

Pictures may have to come in the afternoon. I go in to work around 7. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## mdavenport121 (May 17, 2012)

Well nothing new it the last two and a half hours. She is seperated, but keeps standing up on the fence looking for the other two goats. First time she's ever been apart from one of my other goats. There's no discharge, I will just keep checking on her every hour or so.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 18, 2012)

When I check for ligs, I personally didn't gauge it by where I could wrap around the tailhead but realy focus on feeling for the attachments on either side of the tail.  The ligs feel like #2 pencils and they can loosen and firm up for awhile before completely vanishing.  Then it is time to get ready for kids within the next 24 hours, and probably sooner.   I might have a pic if you need one...


----------



## mdavenport121 (May 18, 2012)

Well, still no signs of labor. I was so excited last night. I'll keep updating.


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you hope were up and then let down.  I'm waiting on a mare to foal......it's all a big roller coaster isnt it?



Here's a few links that may help:

(you must have a SOLID grasp of the info on this page)  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-doe-code

Ok, lol, the serious stuff:

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18765

Cant wait to see your babies!


----------

